# time to put some blame on t-mac...



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

4 straight horrible shooting nights. Luckily the warriors and blazers suck, or we would have a 4 game loosing streak.... Settling for too many jumpers again

but knowing t-mac, he is pissed and disgusted with himself now, and probably is right now on the practice court figuring out what is wrong. That minnisota game is horrible... Van Gundy needs to talk with him.... Domething isnt right with t-mac


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Perhaps trading Francis wasn't such a good idea after all...

(j/k)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

well,i don't think it's a big deal. I guess his mood was kinda affected by the interview with Steven Smith. he even called Weisbrod "A-Hole" in the interview. and i don't think TMAC would have got into fight with Sam if he had not been in a bad mood.
the Awesome TMAC will be back soon.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, if we want to start putting blame, it will never end. We will always not be happy with the team.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

His offensive skills have definitely deteriorated this season. I just downloaded an Orlando Magic game from last year and he looked stronger, faster, quicker, smoother and more explosive then he has ever done this season. I can't believe how many times since he became a Rocket I've seen T-mac having a hard time beating his man off the dribble. This was a NON-ISSUE in Orlando. He used to blow by his man with more ease then probably any shooting guard in the league. And he was a pretty good finisher too. Here, he struggles to finish around the basket with any consistency. This has easily been his WORST offensive year in 5 seasons. I don't ever remember him going through so many mini-slumps during the course of 1 season. JVG's offensive sets don't help much either. The spacing in last night's game was putrid.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's not a crime to have a bad shooting game.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

t-mac needs to get to the basket a little more. too many times i see him pull up for 3's or long jumpers and miss. i've said it many times before, he's such a talented offensive player that he's unstoppable when he gets to the rim. he is almost an automatic there(yes, i'm aware that he's missed several easy layins this season). i don't understand why he's so 3 happy, pulling up from beyond the arc where he is only ~30% and shooting jumpers where he is ~40% this season when he has a much higher success rate when he goes to the hoop.

i still think this is a good trade for the rockets but with lebron and wade emerging and ray allen having a stellar season, t-mac is going to have to fight if he wants to remain being considered the #1 sg in the league.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

He isnt shooting nearly as good as he did when he was with Orlando, I don't know what has happened

And to some degree I agree with the whole "He should drive to the basket more often and draw fouls", but the guy blows hard at the Free Throw Line, so I don't know if I would want to see him at the line 15 times a game


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> This has easily been his WORST offensive year in 5 seasons. I don't ever remember him going through so many mini-slumps during the course of 1 season. JVG's offensive sets don't help much either. The spacing in last night's game was putrid.


JVG is the reason why Mcgrady is having his worst offensive season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's time for our stars to start playing off of each other. Individually both of them stepped up their games during our little run but now they need to use their strengths (passing, shooting, size) to help each other out. How about utilizing the screen and roll or screen and pop? We know Yao can hit that outside jumper, and it's not like Mcgrady will have trouble getting him the ball. JVG seems reluctant to overuse Yao offensively, when that really doesn't need to be the case. If Yao is going to be running around the perimeter setting screens, why not have him and McGrady run the pick and pop, or have our role players clear out to the perimeter and Yao roll to the basket.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

maybe it's not the physical aspect...maybe it's something psychological lo...I dunno but losing 8 ppl in 8 years straight is pretty tough....he just lost his cousin who got him into sports n stuff...so yeah maybe in the back of his mind during games things pop up and he's less concentrated...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

put the blame on tmac number 1 and yao number 2 and then everyother 3 pt shooter should take the blame. we need to have tmac drive more yao get more shots and alll the 3pt shoters to make 3s.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

The best players in the team always get blame for a lost. Choose between McGrady and Yao.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

McGrady is having a good season, but I totally understand why some would say that he needs to improve offensively. In Orlando, he was much more aggresive and willing to attack the basket. I'd like to see that part of T-Mac's game show up more often, because despite his ability to shoot well, some nights he's just lazy and keeps depending on it when he keeps jackin' them up and getting no results. Tracy needs to step it up a notch and become a little less predictable, IMO.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

It may be something emotional. He could be feeling depression after he lost his cousin (who was pretty much his brother) a couple weeks ago. They ARE human, too, you know. Or it could be physical fatigue catching up to him. I just hope he finds his rhythm soon.


----------

